# Hoplias Aimara Question.



## Ja'eh

I've always liked hoplias in particular the aimara because of the potential sizes it can reach. I've been reading up on aimaras because I have the opportunity to pick one up when I get back to T.O. My question is this, does locality matter in terms of the fish being different from one another or is it basically the same rule as rhombeus localities? Is there certain aimara localities that are more rarely exported than others?


----------



## jp80911

I believe different location does make a difference.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

jp80911 said:


> I believe different location does make a difference.


I didnt think they were too widespread but i dont know much about wolf fish so i could be wrong.


----------



## Ja'eh

jp80911 said:


> I believe different location does make a difference.


So different locations means different species of aimara or different color or physical variants or morphs?


----------



## jp80911

Hoplias Aimara is one specie, different location will have different color morphs, I don't think there's too much physical difference other than color and/or pattern.

take a look on MFK's other characins section, there are people with more experience with aimara. I think some actually owns multiple aimaras, each from different collection point.
http://www.monsterfi...splay.php?f=234


----------



## BLKPiranha

Brazil variant is the best!!


----------



## RHOM

My Aimara is active and very aggressive. Everyone on MFK love there wolffish. Some people buy one then realize its not for them, so what. I've also had a Black Wolffish which was also active and aggressive, IMO they are great predatory fish. I also speak to a few aimara owners on MFK and not one has complained about there wolf acting like a piece of "driftwood". Truthfully, compared to piranhas and other fish there is not a lot of wolffish for sale. Getting back on topic, yes the different localities of Hoplias Aimara offer colour variants but overall look of the fish is the same. The two i'm most familiar with are the Venezuelan morph which is black/blue and the Guyana morph which is reddish/brown.&nbsp;


----------



## BLKPiranha

RHOM said:


> My Aimara is active and very aggressive. Everyone on MFK love there wolffish. Some people buy one then realize its not for them, so what. I've also had a Black Wolffish which was also active and aggressive, IMO they are great predatory fish. I also speak to a few aimara owners on MFK and not one has complained about there wolf acting like a piece of "driftwood". Truthfully, compared to piranhas and other fish there is not a lot of wolffish for sale. Getting back on topic, yes the different localities of Hoplias Aimara offer colour variants but overall look of the fish is the same. The two i'm most familiar with are the Venezuelan morph which is black/blue and the Guyana morph which is reddish/brown.


----------



## RHOM

Aimara are an awesome predator, active, aggressive and will bite anything that enters the tank, totally worth the money. You've never experienced such aggression, take it from me, an actual owner.


----------



## starbury

Give it up t-man. Have you ever had an aimara? No i didn't think so. And if what you say is true it's no difference than on here where someone buys a rhom for big $$$ then sells it the next month because they got board with it. Everyone i have talked to that has them says there the one of craziest freshwater fish you can buy. The reason most of them are for sale is because the owner probably doesn't have the proper tank size to house one for life. I'm getting a hoplias curupira tomorrow which get just as big as an aimara but they are way way cheaper. And just like any fish it depends on the fish if he's a crazy some a bitch or really mellow. I have seen malas that act like aimara's and aimara's that are real mellow. You just have to take a chance, but you should def get some kind of hoplias there awesome fish.



BLKPiranha said:


> My Aimara is active and very aggressive. Everyone on MFK love there wolffish. Some people buy one then realize its not for them, so what. I've also had a Black Wolffish which was also active and aggressive, IMO they are great predatory fish. I also speak to a few aimara owners on MFK and not one has complained about there wolf acting like a piece of "driftwood". Truthfully, compared to piranhas and other fish there is not a lot of wolffish for sale. Getting back on topic, yes the different localities of Hoplias Aimara offer colour variants but overall look of the fish is the same. The two i'm most familiar with are the Venezuelan morph which is black/blue and the Guyana morph which is reddish/brown.


To each his own but....If they are such a great fish then why do you buy yours just to sell them after for a fraction of the price? I can name about 6 places that are selling wolf fish just off the top of my head. I can name about 3 that are selling Aimara. So they are definitely not hard to get a hold of fish. Just wanted to give the guy a heads up before he dishes out the money. IMO A person can do the research when gets all the info and then make the decision if its right for them or not. That is better then just jumping in and spending $700+and realize after they don't like the fish and basically have to give it away. That's what these discussion boards are for....to help people out in any way can be it info,opinions,experience, etc.
[/quote]


----------



## scent troll

As far as the species you are looking at there are no differences from place to place. I dont believe they are very wide spread. Be well educated in it before you purchase it though. Potential size is an understatement. They are very mellow fish that tend to rest more then venture, but my experience with hoplias has been one of gradually expanding tank space. It's an investment worth making if you are inclined to house them in a large tank. They are wonderfully awesome fish.
And my other advice is to ensure there is a tight heavy lid on the tank. They jump often and can live quite some time away from water so if something were to happen when you are not near by it might be the end. Needless to say also youd rather not place it back in a tank. ...teeth


----------



## starbury

Here is the pics of my curupira. The coolest fish i have owned for sure. He eats like a champ is always active in a 180g 8 inches long. when ever he sees food in my hand he swims to the top and bags for food. I would def get one if i were you below the water has some for 200$ so worth it. And unlike most wolf fish these are not nocturnal so they are always active during the day.


----------



## RHOM

Nice Curupira starbury, i love mine also, always active and eats everything, great fish.


----------



## RHOM

Central said:


> As far as the species you are looking at there are no differences from place to place. I dont believe they are very wide spread. Be well educated in it before you purchase it though. Potential size is an understatement. They are very mellow fish that tend to rest more then venture, but my experience with hoplias has been one of gradually expanding tank space. It's an investment worth making if you are inclined to house them in a large tank. They are wonderfully awesome fish.
> And my other advice is to ensure there is a tight heavy lid on the tank. They jump often and can live quite some time away from water so if something were to happen when you are not near by it might be the end. Needless to say also youd rather not place it back in a tank. ...teeth


Actually, Aimara are also found in Brazil, the Amapa variant has thick black bands across the body and IMO is probably the most beautiful of the species. Venezuelan Aimara are darker grey/black/brown and sometimes contain blue pearl along the body. The Guyanese form are more amber with black spotting throughout. All seem to have the black bands but none stronger than the amapa variant. So there are colour variants depending on locality.


----------



## Smoke

You can also find Hoplias Aimara along with the other Guabine species in Trinidad, which is nearby to Venezuela. I used to catch and eat these when I was younger... Good ole days...


----------



## RHOM

Smoke said:


> You can also find Hoplias Aimara along with the other Guabine species in Trinidad, which is nearby to Venezuela. I used to catch and eat these when I was younger... Good ole days...


Ya from what i've read the aimara are highly regarded for there meat.


----------

